# Audioengine D1 vs HRT Headstreamer vs Fiio E17



## sappl3s

Looking at these 3 DAC/Amps for use with Beyer 770 Pros (80ohm). Which would be my best option?


----------



## sappl3s

Also I only care about sound quality, portability isn't a factor at all.


----------



## niewiesznic

Also interested in comparison (HRT Headstreamer especially). Anyone has compared them?


----------



## jdip

Quote: 





niewiesznic said:


> Also interested in comparison


 
   
  +1
   
  I'm leaning towards the Audioengine D1.  I think it looks great.


----------



## pwnerman

Quote: 





jdip said:


> +1
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Audioengine D1.  I think it looks great.


 
  im a noob but from reading i think the audioengine is just a dac not a portable amp/dac
   
   
   
  look it has no 3.5mm imput


----------



## jdip

Quote: 





pwnerman said:


> im a noob but from reading i think the audioengine is just a dac not a portable amp/dac
> 
> 
> 
> look it has no 3.5mm imput


 
  It is a DAC/Amp but you are correct that it is not portable like the Fiio E17 and the Headstreamer.


----------



## pwnerman

While we are talking about which is better the next step it to find where to get them and I for the love of God can't find a seller of the fiio e17 in the USA for the normal price of 139 

Amazon is 200 lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sappl3s

Well I ended up going with the Audioengine D1 over the Headstreamer for 2 reasons, one because it has a dedicated volume knob which I prefer, and two because you can use it with speakers. I should have it on Wednesday so i'll give some impressions then.


----------



## bigjim

Hi All, I am in a similar situation to the OP, I have decided on a new set of Headphones (Sony MDR-ZX700) and now I am torn between the D1, Headstreamer, E17 and also the Arcam rPAC.
   
  I like the look of the rPAC however I read some quite negative comments about it on another site, something to do with the DAC chip being a very low grade item. I think the Headstreamer ticks all the boxes for me, however I am keen on hearing some user opinions on the rPAC as I have a local dealer I can get one from, they don't have one in stock for me to try out.
   
  Jim.


----------



## sappl3s

So I recieved my D1 yesterday and have maybe put about 8 hours or so of listening time into it through the usb, might try the optical at a later time. It does seem to make things a lot clearer then through the laptops standard headphone jack, The bass doesn't seem to be much more prominent really at least with these full sized headphones. Using J River MC 17 with Wasapi Event enable. I guess if anyone has any questions I will try to answer them!


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





sappl3s said:


> I guess if anyone has any questions I will try to answer them!


 
   
  Who do you think will win the Super Bowl next year?


----------



## okie

I have the D1, it is awesome to say the least.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

The D1 is hard to beat.  A video comparison of the HRT, D1 and AudioQuest DragonFly to come.  Stay subscribed.


----------



## AVU

make sure to try the Centrance Dacport, because it's likely better than all of them.


----------



## rrosen

I have an Audioengine D1.  I use it both with some Sennheiser HD239s and with some DreamEarz Aud 7X custom In-ear monitors.  It sounds good through both, though of course the Aud 7Xs are fantastic.  (I recommend checking them out if you are in the market for IEMs).
   
I like the sound quality and the form factor of the device.  It is very compact on my desk.  It "just works" with my Mac with no additional driver.
   
My main complaint is the volume knob.  It is not the most solid-feeling thing.  And it is way too sensitive at the lower end of the range.  With the Aud 7Xs I have to keep it near the bottom and it is hard to adjust the volume.  A tiny change makes it turn off or go really high.  I wish they had a better knob and a more spread-out gain.
   
But these are small concerns.  Overall the device works great, sounds great, and is reasonably priced.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Dark Helmet

I had the Headstreamer and thought it was great as a DAC warm with good punch.  At $139 it's a great deal.  The amp in it was decent too however only with efficient Phones.  I didn't feel like they drove my DT 770's very well.  If it would have had a volume control on it and a bit more power, I'd probably still have it.
   
  Plus the DAC is Asynchronous and according to HRT,  amping it was ok (in the sense of synergy).
   
  I'm currently using the HD25's and the HRT would have driven them just fine.  I may revisit this DAC in the future it worked great with my Note 2.
  By the way the customer service at HRT was excellent when I called.


----------



## asterixi

Bump this thread if there is any new products to add with these 3. I have hd 598 without amp/dac. have 200£ giftcard to amazon uk.
  Can someone recommed best sounding product for these headphones. Thanks!


----------



## oats2012

D1 gets a +1 from me. lovin mine


----------

